# Antihistamine - can human ones be used ?



## devilwoman (14 October 2009)

Just wonder if human antihistamines can be used for allergies in horses if so what can be used and at how many/much do you give ?  thanks.


----------



## Katie__Connie (14 October 2009)

Don't know, sorry.... i wouldnt risk it though without professional advice


----------



## kezimac (14 October 2009)

yes mine had piriton when had bad hornet stings and she also has them when she has reaction to fly bites - you get them from vet as way cheaper and they are EXACTLY the same as you would buy from chemist just cheaper! i get 500 for £19.00 from vet and they say 20 per day for mine who weighs 470kg - when she had hornet stings all over her it was 50 a day but that was an extreme situation. 20 is about right anymore can make them a little drowsy. 
i buy them from vet and take them myself if get hayfever!!!!


----------



## wench (14 October 2009)

I give mine the piriton ones for his headshaking. I have given him ten at a time, although looking at the above post looks like more will be ok (I have a large tb). Chemisr4u has huge pots even cheaper than the vets above!


----------



## qwertyuiop (14 October 2009)

You'd need a lot wouldn't you as humans weigh ~75kg and horses weigh ~500kg?


----------



## Milly-Molly-Maisie (14 October 2009)

Yes you can, although it isnt tested,  my research has suggested that you should use 10mg per 100kg, 

My boy has x2 10mg loratadine tables x2 a day in the summer.  It works a treat on his 'hay fever' without it i wouldnt be able to work him,

Suggest you go internet surfing and buy in bulk (not buying the brand names)


----------



## wench (14 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You'd need a lot wouldn't you as humans weigh ~75kg and horses weigh ~500kg? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you do the maths - 500 kg divided by 75kg is 6.66 so 6.66 people = one horse.

One person dose is 1 tablet - one horse dose 10 would be about right. Even if you overdose on it, it's not going to do any harm.


----------



## Angelbones (14 October 2009)

I have a pony on Periactin and his dose is somewhere around 20-30 tabs, twice each day, depending on his symptoms. He has pollen allergies which lead to headshaking but he is 'cured' when on the pills.


----------



## Evadiva1514 (14 October 2009)

My horse was prescribed Phenergan tablets this summer due to an adverse reaction to fly bites. She was prescribed 8 tablets twice daily and i believe Phenergan are available on prescription and over the counter for travel sickness and as an anti histamine. I would have a word with your vet if you're wanting to use an anti histamine for a horse though as i got the 3rd degree when i went into my chemist and wanted 3 packets of the stuff. If you're feeding it for a few weeks you may get through a fair few tablets!!


----------



## MrWoof (15 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just wonder if human antihistamines can be used for allergies in horses if so what can be used and at how many/much do you give ?  thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

NEVER use drugs intended for human consumption on an animal - be it equine, canine or whatever. 
You could kill them. 
If in any doubt whatsoever, ask your Vet.


----------



## magic14339 (15 October 2009)

I have previously been instructed by me vet to give human cetrizine tablets the dose was also higher compared to human weight equivalent.  Worked a treat but would not recomend without vets instructions re dosage and drug to give.  You would be surprised how many drugs we reguilarly use on horses are human drugs or originated from human medicine.  The vets I work next to are always off to the local pharmacy!


----------



## Shilasdair (15 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Just wonder if human antihistamines can be used for allergies in horses if so what can be used and at how many/much do you give ?  thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

NEVER use drugs intended for human consumption on an animal - be it equine, canine or whatever. 
You could kill them. 
If in any doubt whatsoever, ask your Vet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree that you should always ask your vet, however many of the rarer equine conditions rely on human medication as it's not feasible for the pharmaceutical companies to service such small markets.
S


----------

